# Khorne CSM log (27.12.14: FINISHED CENTURIONS/MUTILATORS)



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello!
I deleted my previous log because all the pictures had been lost while fixing the site, like many other posts.
So i decided to restart my log anew, with more description and being careful to post pictures in a more chronological order. 

The army is basicaly a khorne warband gravitating around 3 squads of berserkers and with some elites and special units, depending on the lists. I just buy the models i like, without worrying about the list that much. I am still thinking about some nice fluff for them. I like to think of them as a gang of maniacs wondering in the galaxy for millennia scavenging gear and killing evrything they meet. You know, same ol'.

The color scheme of the army is black with bronze trim, with red helmets for the troops. The special units (bikers, havocs, raptors, etc...) Maintain the same scheme but have different heads to pick them apart from the regular troops. Elite units (terminators and chosen) have a different colorscheme to emphasize their rare nature. 

So far this is the status of my army:
- *1 converted khorne lord* (kharn). Done
- *3x 8 berserker squads*. Done
- *1 rhino*. Done
- *5x chosen w/ melta*. Painted. Need to paint bases and do weathering
- *3x terminators*. Done
- *4x obliterators*. Done
- *5x raptors*. Done
- * 2x Vindicator*. WIP
- *10 cultists*. Done
- *8 bikers*. Done
- *Hellbrute*. Done
- *Daemon Prince*. Done
- *5 havocs*. WIP
-*5 Chosen w/ lightning claws*. WIP

My plans for the future include:
- At least another rhino
- more cultists
- a lord on bike
- a converted flyer (based on the SM stormtalon or DA darktalon/nephilim) to represent a helldrake
- Maybe some mutilators just for fun, converted in a similar way to the obliterators

As you will see, i really poured my heart in this army and almost every model has been converted in some way. My goal is to have a small army in wich every model could be identified as a distinct character.

Your comments, advices and opinions are worth gold to me, that's what a project log is for, after all... So do not hesitate to express yourself on my work, even if it is to tear it apart lol.
Enjoy!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Kharn! i love to field him and that crazy bastard just shreds everything to pieces. So if someone had to lead my army, that would be him. Unfortunately the current mini is really old and static. After surfing the web and seeing some great conversions of kharn, i decided to try and make my own. I started playing around with some parts and i am pretty happy on how it came out. 
The kit bash:
- Khorne berserkers: left arm, legs, backpack
- Possessed: head
- Orc boys (fantasy): right arm and torso

The axe is converted from a very old fantasy chaos warrior and the horns on the head are from an ork nob power klaw. Some minor sculpting work is also present on the guts plate and head.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

And here is the beginning of the paintjob. You can also notice i have removed the melta-vents on the backpack and that i made some more work on the axe, wich looks way better now. 
Next steps will be finishing the details on the armor and adding a thin layer of a flesy wash to the skin. I also have to figure out something for the plasma pistol wich does not looks so good now


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Berserkers*

Here they are, the bulk of my army!!
I really had fun converting these guys (well, many of them. Not all of them are converted). I tried to variate the heads as much as possible, chipping ot the front part of the berserkers heads to glue on the front part of some chaos marines heads. Legs are from both berserkers and csm kits, as are the arms. Torsos are a mix of berserker, csm, space marines and assault marines. I think that this mixes are good to maintain this idea of violent scavengers.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Skull Champions*

I am really proud of these boys and i really enjoyed converting them. Since i like to have some flexibility in the list, all of them have magnetized arms to switch between power fist and power weapon. The third guy can also be switched back to a simple berserker in case i decide to attach kharn to a berserker unit without champion. The head of the first guy in a Mk.IV helmet glued on a khorne icon from the vehicle sprue. The axe is from an old chaos terminator. The second dude has a terminator powerfist and the rest is a mix of csm-berseker. The third guy has a space marine sergeant powerfist.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*terminators*

Here are the terminators. I started modeling them based on the previous codex, so they are a classic termicide squad, since this loadout was pretty popular in the past edition. Based on the new codex, i might add some more guys with different weapon, i'll have to test some builds first.

They are mixed with heads, shoulderplates and maces from the chaos knights set. The colorscheme is different from the rest of the army, since i wanted to give them a very antiquated feel (hence the fantasy knight bit), as they were really ancient suits recovered from a space hulk that only the toughest warriors of the warband are allowed to wear. One of them also has a magnetized arm to switch from chainfist to power weapon. I still have to do some work with green stuff on the horns on the sides of the heads, since some of them look really bad in the spot they are attached to the armor. And paint the bases as usual


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Rhino*

Here's the rhino for one of the berserker squads. Nothing special here, the only conversion is the dozer blade from a tamya wwII cromwell tank (if i remember correctly. It layed in my bitz box for years). I am planning on adding at least another rhino and to stick on it two killakans claws in the front and the other claw you can see already painted in the upper back of the hull, so that the vehicle will look somewhat like a scorpion.

P.S.: sorry for the quality of the pics. Also notice that the model is much less "orange" in reality


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking Great Man!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Chosen*

I started this unit way before the new amazing chosen miniatures were out. Now that i look at my chosen, i almost feel ashamed, but whatever, at least i had fun kit bashing them. The heads are from whfb chaos knights and warriors, with the horns removed and various blades attached on the sides of the head. Torsos are a mix of berserkers and black templars. Two of the guys have magnetized hands so they can hold flamers instead of meltaguns. I also magnetized the nose of some meltaguns to remove the caracteristic melta exhaust to make them count as regular bolters in case i have to shave some points. 

This setup was the ideal in the past edition, since i had them embarked on a rhino to outflank and they were a great mid range biting anti tank. Now they don't have infiltrate anymore, and i am starting to question this setup...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice stuff, but I think they're too "Black Legion-esque" Khorne needs more red ;D


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

i agree, but i don't know how to do it. Painting them fully red keeping them khornish is difficult, i did some tests and i found out that is really diffucult not to confuse them with word bearers or "chaotic" blood angels. So i think some red spots on some components would be a good idea. Do you have any advice??
Or i could simply go with tons of gore splattered all over the weapons and armor


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Lemmy1916 said:


> i agree, but i don't know how to do it. Painting them fully red keeping them khornish is difficult, i did some tests and i found out that is really diffucult not to confuse them with word bearers or "chaotic" blood angels. So i think some red spots on some components would be a good idea. Do you have any advice??
> Or i could simply go with tons of gore splattered all over the weapons and armor


I think what sets them apart really is just the models, the bright red look can be achieved by investing in some Army Painter red paint and working up from there. Word Bearers are a darker red. Also, if you have access to the 5th Edition Rulebook there is some pretty sweet Khorne models in there. If not I can get a picture up this weekend


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I think what sets them apart really is just the models, the bright red look can be achieved by investing in some Army Painter red paint and working up from there. Word Bearers are a darker red. Also, if you have access to the 5th Edition Rulebook there is some pretty sweet Khorne models in there. If not I can get a picture up this weekend


Thanks Marneus for the advice, and Yes, the khorne models in the 5th ed brb are just amazing, but sadly quite ahead of my painting skills (i think you are referring to the guys with distorted faces on theyr armor). 

The problem here is that i don't want them to have that bright red look, wich is in my opinion too fancy for a brutal entity like khorne. I'd much rather go for the darker red of word bearers, but that would lead to too much confusion between the two.

the main reasons i've chose to go with a mainly black paintscheme are:
1) there are already countless bright red khorne armies out there
2) I want my army to have a very dark and sinister feeling, wich in my opinion perfectly embodies the spirit of khorne, since khorne = bloodshed and pain = fear = black. 

I think an army can be khornish without being mandatory red, but as you pointed out, that makes it much less "immediatly" recognizable. But i'm sure there's some tricks i can use to help that. Hencefor my asking for some advices ^^


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Lemmy,

I think you can do a clearly recognizable Khorne force using primarily black and brass instead if red.

I think if you were to base coat black, then do a red ink over the while model, and then pick out the brass trim and studs.
Or do black base, brass trim, red ink, re highlight the brass trim.

The goal would be to make the black and the shadows warmer, without actually using red, and otherwise sticking to black and brass.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Hey Lemmy,
> 
> I think if you were to base coat black, then do a red ink over the while model, and then pick out the brass trim and studs.
> Or do black base, brass trim, red ink, re highlight the brass trim.
> ...


That is actually i great idea man. I think i'm going for it as soon as i get home. this way they will look covered in essicated blood of countless enemies over the millennia, without actually being red. I'm thinking a mix of red and chesnut inks. Maybe i'll so some more highlights before applying the wash to get more depth. Thank you


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi. 
Just a quick update: i tried out Krueger's advice on my berserkers and it turned out pretty good. I drybrushed all the black parts with a mix of black and boltgun metal and then gave them a wash of a mix of 2/3 reikland flesh shade and 1/3 carroburg crimson. I was very disappointed when i found out that there is appearently no real red wash anymore (like baal red was), and pure carroburg crimson is too purple for my taste, so i had to adapt. Anyway, the final effect looks good. I also added small scratches and impacts with chainmail.

I'm sorry for the absence of pictures, but i did not have the time to take any. I have a brutal month ahead of me and i am most likely not going to be able to produce anything before christmas holidays, but i'll keep you updated as soon as i can, trust me 

One last thing: i started working on my clustists, and they are basicly warhammer fantasy plastic ghouls with chainswords instead of their forearms. I'm going to add some cabling and bionics on their backs. I have still not decided if giving them their ghoul heads or modify them, or finding some other heads that would fit more the "cultist" look. Any advice is welcome.

Cheers, Lemmy


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Pretty awesome man. I like your army, its one of the few that are entirely based on conversions. 

Your army is quite awesome. Some of the things that stuck out on me is your Kharn and your terminators. Nice choice in helmets.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

@ckcrawford: thanks a lot buddy!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Raptors*

here are my raptors. As you can see, it is still work in progress and i may end up changing some details. I still have to decide the squad weapons loadout (i bought from forgeword 2x pre heresy meltas and 2x pre heresy flamers). Anyway i think i'm going for a magnetized hand system similar to what i did on my chosen. I know those guys come with boltpistol and melee weapon standard, but i very much liked the idea of them having 2 close combats weapons. I think that "what you see is what you get" doesn't apply to default standard equipement, am i correct?

The jetpacks are a mix of pre heresy jump packs from pre heresy forgeworld kits, most of the legs are from the sanguinian guard sprue, with blood angels iconography removed and skulls and spikes instead. Torsos are from possessed, black templar and berserkers. 

i included two pics of the shoulderplates i intend giving them, wich is a mix of possessed and regular chaos marines with spikes added on them or other cult icons trimmed away.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just a quick non photo update: i purchased on ebay a new and sealed (at least that's what they say) vindicator box and 5 painted chaos bikers (with the bikes of course). I have some nice conversion ideas for all of them, so expect some juicy updates for the christmas holydays  
P.S.: oh, and i also plan on buyng a daemon prince!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Obliterators*

You may have already seen these guys on the modeling and painting section, but i decided to upload them on the project log as well. 
They are a mix of chaos terminators, ork nobz (arms) and litteraly every weapon bits i could find in my bitz box. As some pointed out, i may have been a bit too enthousiastic with the weapons, sticking too many of them on one model. I agree, but i am also satisfied with theyr look. I'm planning on adding at least one more.

The second posts shows the start of the paintjob. I intend to give them a very raw and bloody flesh tone, as they were made of skinned and bleeding muscular tissue.

Any comment is welcome!

P.S: vindicator and bikers have arrived, so stay tuned


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Obliterators (paintjob WIP)*

here is a first attempt on the flesh. It is a base of red gore washed with devlan mud, and then highlited directly with white, and finally washed with watered down blood red. 
Forgive me for the poor quality of the pictures


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Going back home on sunday, i'll finally be able to get some work done. I am currently thinking of a nice way to paint the sand on the bases, does anyone have some advice on the color for the sand and the plastic rim? I was thinking of grey-ish for the sand (to make it look like ashes) and tin bitz for the edge, but i don't know how that is going to work out...


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been using 'The Fang' to band my bases, I'm not sure how metallics would lend themselves to banding bases as it's usually used to tie them into some sort of playing surface. I do paint my sand as ashes, building from grey to white and 'The Fang' compliments it nicely.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh man, those Obliterators look awesome--very stretched out and elongated, like the ones on the cover (by Jon Sullivan) of _The Siege of Castellax_.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

@Mossy: Thanks man, i love that guy's art

@Chosen: I think i'm going for a more brownish tone for the band, to add more warmth to my mainly black color scheme, and use a grey ash-like tone to paint the sand. I'll do some tests on spare bases first and post them here to get feedback.

And here are my 8 bikers, yet to paint scrap and repare...stay tuned


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Berserkers (finished)*

They're ugly, they're mean, they're pissed!

Here are my 3 squads, weathered and based

Squad 1


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Squad 2


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Squad 3


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Those obliterators look brilliant! Really impressed with how you've gone about making them! The paint job is looking sweet too!

Keep it up pal!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

There is something crazy sinister about those obliterators. Love them.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Raptors (finished)*

This is my raptors squad. 2 of the guys have meltaguns, but i have magnetized theyr hands so that i can put flamers on them as well. 
Tell me what you think about those guys!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

groupshot


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Bikers WIP*

Can you smell it too? like burnt tire and gasoline. And pure unnecessary violence ahah!
I personnaly really like how the bikes turned out playing around and rearranging the parts. The heads you see are from maximini and are going to be the bikers heads in case you were wondering.

I'm really interested in hearing your opinion on the bikes. Should i keep on and do all the 8 of them like that?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Those heads are marvelous, and the bikes themselves look lean and mean as well. I dunno what you're doing with Raptors this edition, but... hey, they do look good.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks man! Raptors are just going to stay in my showcase and look cute while i play bikers on the table , or maybe i'll include them in the list just for some fun games


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I like the bikes overall.
Personally I would have re-cut the gun notches and had more gun on top of the cowling rather than just the muzzles peeping out.

Are you drilling out the gun muzzles and exhausts?

The 'crown of thorns' effect you have added to the heads look great, reminds me a little of Nazghul, Lord of the Rings stylee.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Viscount Vash said:


> The 'crown of thorns' effect you have added to the heads look great, reminds me a little of Nazghul, Lord of the Rings stylee.


Congrats, i was wondering to see how long it was going to take until someone noticed ! That's a hint to the nazgul, as you said.

For the guns: You are probably right, but i tried to rearrange the guns in a more forward position and they look just weird and too close to the tires. Maybe that's not too bad because the bike bolters are, like the rest of the kit, an old design and lacking in detail. Now that i think of it, i could have used bolters from the csm sprue, but it's too late (i assembled the other bikes today).

And yes, i am going to drill the holes and try to do something about the junction between the exhausts and the hull, wich looks so flat and unesthetic to me...they should really make some new bike kits!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Painted bikers (first squad)*

voilà! i really hd a lot of fun painting them and giving them different poses. Now i just have to find some bike bases to make them do wheelies or other cool stances! And there is yet 4 more to come!
C&C welcome!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice log sir, like the bikes.

What you doing when you get the bikes finished off?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Those bikers are great. Very Berzerkers/Hells Angels/Red Skull looking...


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

@Mossy: thanks, that's exactly the feel i wanted them to have. They are the hardrockers of the army ahah!

@Loli:thank you too, and to answer your question, after i'm done with the bikers, i'm going to finish the paintjob on the obliterators (they've been sitting there half painted for months now) and build a fourth one. Then i'm going to assemble my vindicator (still looking for a nice conversion idea) and complete my cultists. They are warhammer fantasy ghouls with hands chopped off and chainswords instead. I don't have any pictures yet, but i can tell you they look promising for now. I am still looking for some heads to replace the ghoul ones and that would fit the army theme...any suggestions?
After that, i think it is going to be a daemonprince and then a second vindicator and a stormtalon conversion for a count as helldrake


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Lemmy1916 said:


> Then i'm going to assemble my vindicator (still looking for a nice conversion idea)


*cough*defilercannononarhino*cough*


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> *cough*defilercannononarhino*cough*


just like you did . i'm going to do that aswell, because i want 2 vindies, but i already have purchased a vindi on ebay, and i intend to convert it too, i mean not assembling it straight out of the box. but thanks  or...TANKS (ok i'm out)


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

One thing you could do is stick the siege shield on the home-made Vindi, rather than the out-of-the-box Vindi. Otherwise... hmm. Food for thought.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

That's a good idea. I was also thinking of defiler leg plates on the sides and exhausts to represent extra armor, and for the box vindi making a siege shield gluing together 3 rhino rear ramps, if you see what i mean


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just a quick update: i bought an old metal chaos dread on ebay (aka the "failnought". that kit is horrible). And i want to convert it in a hellbrute in a running stance. I'm planning on giving him organic arms coming out of the metal carapace and i already have one of those sweet looking khorne heads from the chaos spawn kit. The running stence is going to be a real challenge, but the greenstuff needed to simulate organic joints/articulations between the legs and the lower hull should give the model enough structural solidity to stand... wish me luck!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Dozer Blade*

I think i came up with a pretty decent idea for a dozerblade for my vindicator (haven't glued the panels together yet)... Thoughts?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

im interested in how your dread/brute will turn out. About your dozer blade i like it but to me it seems a little thin it needs reinforcement and made bulkier compared to the GW one its alot thicker like a hunk of metal and yours has the shape but need more armour I think  You got some good stuff going here.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

You are right. I think i'll add some bulk with sprue bits in the rear of the blade


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hellbrute*

Here are some WIP shots of my dreadbrute. I'm pretty happy with his overall appearance, i think that the running leg pose and that the arms look natural enough. Altough, i have not decided yet what to do on the part the arm joins the hull. I have two ideas:
1) flesh up the shoulders with green stuff into the recesses of the hull (making disappear that cylindrical articulation)
2) sticking a lot of big cables (bass strings) into the arm and making them go into the recesses of the hull. This will be enough to cover the rough transition between the flesh of the arm and the articulation...

Please give me your toughts, i can't wait to be over with the building and start painting him 

PS: sorry about the bad pics, i was in a rush


----------



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice stuff, man! I enjoyed the Kharn conversion especially much!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

@geld: thank you! i still have to finish to paint him.

Meanwhile, here's the dozerblade for my future vindicator. I think the bits of sprue contributed to bulk up the thing a bit, making it look more solid and thick rather than simple sheet metal wielded together.

For the hellbrute, i'm still undecided on how to proceed, so any advice and comment is welcome


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Lemmy, advancing with paint is never a bad decision, my friend.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Very nice dread there I like its face :3 the dozer blad looks better, nice and killy!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feedback! Any suggestions on a cool colorscheme for the hellbrute?


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Paisley.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Obviously red but maybe the flash parts could be bleached off white going to almost black where it meets plates or stuff? The paleness could be a nice contrast from the blood red armour?


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Chosen of Malal said:


> Paisley.


That has been my first choice for my whole army since the beginning. Sadly, i came to realize that this is too much for my painting skills.

Anyway, that's how i decided to manage the transition between flesh and metal on the arm joint


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

But Lemmy, what better color to represent Khorne than bistre and taupe paisley?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Loving your work lemmy. Very impressive. Some nice alternative approaches to standard units. Very cool


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm really going to have to jump on the "paisley" bandwagon, I'm afraid. There is no other way.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

On with the biggies: here is my daemon prince. I primed the bastard before taking pictures of him, so i apologize if the pictures are what they are (tried to adjust contrast and exposition tho). 
Not much conversion going on here since i already love the model. I re arranged the right leg and the left arm to give him a more dynamic pose, swapped his tail for the one from the DE talos pain engine and finally removing the horns and sticking guitar strings in his head to give him that angron look. 
I still have to glue wings, shoulderpads and the loincloth, wich will cover the sloppiest part of the GS work on the right leg


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

WOW, fantastic stuff mate. You certainly have an eye for character, your conversions are awesome.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Lemmy, that DP is screaming for you to paint him in a houndstooth pattern.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Chosen of Malal said:


> Lemmy, that DP is screaming for you to paint him in a houndstooth pattern.


I was thinking of a pink background with flashy orange spots...don't have the right paints tho...so i think i'm going to go for dark grey skin and bronze armor...


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

But the allure of pink with orange spots makes me want to feel the pain it would cause my eyes! However, I do dislike the idea of bronze armor. The metal banding parts, sure, but not the armor itself, I saw this done on one from Miniwargaming and thought it really took away from the model.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Chosen of Malal said:


> The metal banding parts, sure, but not the armor itself, I saw this done on one from Miniwargaming and thought it really took away from the model.


 What would you suggest then? i would like to stay away from that classic red skin you see so much around on khorne daemon princes


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Stay with the grey skin, I'd like to see a base coat of The Fang (Shadow Grey), then take that up to whichever grey you prefer. The armor is the issue, the one I saw on miniwargaming had the armor all painted a bronze color, and the end result just wasn't that stellar. Do your khorne symbols and banding on the armor in bronze and the typical red armor would probably be best, Lemmy. I know it's stereotypical, but when you can paint red, show it off, it isn't exactly an easy color to get down. :biggrin:


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Cultists*

Here are my cultists (WIP). As you will surely notice, they are still without heads, but i plan on buying some on pig-iron-productions.com. The "feral heads" range seems pretty suitable.
P.s: sorry for the shitty pics but i was in a hurry


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Crypt ghouls? Very nice, I've been considering doing the same (next time I need more traitor guardsmen, perhaps).


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

yep, i think those models are pretty good for whatever is a creepy and expendable humanoid. Easy to convert and dynamic.

This is the 4th obliterator. I still have to finish the green stuff work on him


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking neat, and I'm sure it'll look a bit less top-heavy once those leg joints are GS'd


----------



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

great stuff! i'm looking closely at some of your ideas


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Im loving all the converted helmets!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you guys!!

I haven't been much productive lately because of the little spare time, but i've been toying around with the idea of an havoc squad with autocannons (represented by assault cannons) and a lightining claws chosen squad...But i guess i will first have to finish the ton of stuff i have on my hands for now


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hellbrute: started painting*

Hello everyone. i'm back from a month long hiatus due to work. I got back today and started painting the brute. the pics you see are the first half of the work on red and flesh parts. Trim will be in brass and the rest of details (cabling and mechanical parts) in metal. I also managed to stick him to a base and started working on it. The main idea is him running over the remains of a wrecked transport. i wonder how long he is going to hold, but it seems fairly solid for now.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

More paint on the hellbrute. Still need to do some more details and smoothing on the brass trim and all the metallic parts. i'm pretty happy with the base, this is going to be fun to paint!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hellbrute: Finished*

Et voilà! painted, based and ready to spill blood in his name!!
Comments welcome


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I love those cultists, and I love that helbrute more! Fantastic work, keep it up!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks bud!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the helbrute conversion other than the pose. It looks sort of like an overweight ballerina on pointe, which seems more comical than menacing.

I think the arms and the paint job worked out well.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> It looks sort of like an overweight ballerina on pointe, which seems more comical than menacng.


Now that you point that out i can't really say i desagree with you...But it is unfortunately too late to change the pose and the greenstuffing on the legs that goes with it! What can i say...he is dancing because he is happy to kill for khorne ahah!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

He redefines "dance of death"!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

just purchased for a few bucks on eBay 5 dark vengeance chosen and warp talons lighting claws. All i need now is some fantasy skullcrushers heads and i got myself some nasty looking chosen berserkers!!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dark vengeance chosen arrived today. Astonishing level of detail and dynamism, in my opinion one of the best GW kits ever, along with the space hulk 3ed terminators. 
On the other hand, they are going to be a pain in the ass to convert. The whole snap fit concept dictates really weird cuts between the different parts of the models, like in the middle of the helmet, or having the pauldrons and their edge trim on different separated peices, having half an hand on the model and the rest on another piece...wtf?
Greenstuff, extra-carefull cuts and re-gluing on the way!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is a loyalist land raider i got on eBay for around 25 GBP...gotta love internet! the thing is assembled fairly good except for the bolters (crooked) and a lascannon, but nothing some cutter and filing can't fix. I don't know what the guy used to paint / scrap the paint, but it is fairly thick and i think i'm going to be very liberal with the ethanol while scrapping the tank to get it ready to paint. I already have a ton of spikey bits and chaos vehicles troophy racks, so i'm going to have fun while "khornyfying" the model! Altough i think obliterators, cultists and the daemon princ will come first.

Stay tuned!
L


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Cultists in progress*

Hello. Back from a long hiatus, but finally holydays are here! I have continued working on my clutists, wich primarly included attaching the metal heads from pig iron productions. I have to say i am completely satisfied with these and they perfectly fit the feel i was going after for the cultists. I am defenately buying 10 more ghouls and replicating the process over them. As you can see the paintjob is far from over and i still have to go over the metallics and details


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Finished Kharn!*

Here he is, finally completed in all his brutality!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Daemon prince progress*

I'm pretty happy of how the DP is coming along. He still needs some minor refurbishment, maybe some additional highlights on the flesh. The flesh will receive in the final phase a coating of gloss varnish to emphasize its organic nature. I'm also adding a loincloth. The wings still have to receive additional highliting in the red areas.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great work on the Ghouls, I'm about to do something similar with a =I= henchman.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

*slow clap*
the DP looks amazing love the "hair" and the spikey pauldron


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Finished Daemon Prince*

Here he is, based and all ready to slay everything in sight!!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Havocs WIP*

Here is the first attempt on my havocs. There are a mix of torsoes from forgeworld and anvil industry. Legs are from anvil industry as well and i'm waiting to find the bits for some cool other skull heads (one will be the WHFB chaos warrior champ head and the ohter a berserker head withouth the headdress).
The idea behind these havocs is that they are some kind of pariahs, that for some reason do not deserve the honor of fighting with melee weapons and are forced to shed blood with huge and badass fire arms. This is why their armor is less "khorny" and looks simpler. They still retain though a certain khornate feel trough the pauldrons and heads.
I am undecided on the backpacks, the options being giving them the devastator bolter backpack or making custom ones using csm backpacks with ammo boxes and feed system attached to it


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Done with painting the obliterators! pics by the beginning of next month!


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

not gonna read 10 pages of comments to see if anyone posted this, but simple solutions to a novice painter mass producing an army is dry brushing. 
Steps
1. Prime Grey
2. Base coat Khorne red make sure you add a bit of water to your paint to make it thin. remember this layer dosent have to be flawlessly red. you can leave translucent grey then you are fine.
3. After first layer drys go over it with another thinned layer of khorne red.
Dry
4. Wash with Noil oil shade mixed with desired amount of khorne red. water it down a lot to you want it to be literally milk consistency.
DRY
5. Dry Brush Khorne red all over the model really well. Repeat this till you think the model looks evenly colored on all exposed areas.
6. Paint all the trim and other khornate items proper khorne colors. For your Brass trim i suggest this paint. http://www.modelcars.com/model-kit/testors-brass-all-purpose-enamel.jpg i think Testors Metalics beat GW's ass. Anyways you can find that stuff at most hobby shops. I think JoAnns always carries them, and maybe even Michaels.
7. All Metalic objects get a nice watered down layer of Noil Oil Shade. after it starts to dry come back over it with a dried paint brush and swipe the raised surfaces until the the metalics look right.
8. do everything else i forgot to list like eyes and under armor joints in knee and elbows.
Anyways hope this helps it dosent even require a lot of different paints. just stay away from gloss paints and coats. Also this method appears much darker plus dry brushing dulls the paints brightness. These steps are great for mass producing an army do like a squad of dudes at i time. Also make sure you clean your Dry Brush every once in a while. if you notice that its starting to get extremely sticky and its not as dry appearance wise wash it till its as clean and fresh as you can get it. this reduces the risk of Clumpy specks showing up on your model.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

That daemon prince is one bad motherhumper!

Great work mate - Keep it up!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice deamon prince! the gloss on the paint looks great against the metals of its armour adn the base is cracking.
Loving the havocs and the skull helmets very nice indeedy!
Nice idea behind them as well, I would go for kitbashed backpacks, since they are pariahs they have to sort their own crap out and from this its all different and higgeldy piggeldy 

Awesome stuff as per usual.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Really well done mate. I have to be honest though the raise leg looks a little off to me. more as if hes skipping vs running. But very well executed. I wouldnt be able to pull it off.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> Really well done mate. I have to be honest though the raise leg looks a little off to me. more as if hes skipping vs running. But very well executed. I wouldnt be able to pull it off.


Skipping could be a good thing. He is so excited about being fielded he just skips to the enemy


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I second that the Prince's pose doesn't look quite right.

I liked the Khornate havocs. There's no need to make them pariahs if you don't want to. The original Realms of chaos books included khornate heavy weapons squads. 

Khorne cares not from whence the blood flows, only that it flows.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> Really well done mate. I have to be honest though the raise leg looks a little off to me. more as if hes skipping vs running. But very well executed. I wouldnt be able to pull it off.


Skipping could be a good thing. He is so excited about being fielded he just skips to the enemy


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

5tonsledge said:


> Skipping could be a good thing. He is so excited about being fielded he just skips to the enemy


this is true. and from what i can remember this guys was a while in the making eh


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Finished Obliterators*

As promised!
I am fairly happy on how they came out in the end. The overall frames are perhaps a bit messy, something i did not see coming when modeling and greenstuffing, but after all, it's chaos, right? my favorite one is the guy with the devastator plasma gun on the left arm. He looks pretty compact compared to others, who are a bit stretched.
C&C welcome


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

So much good stuff! Much creativity and hard work have paid off. Nice work. As a fellow devotee of the blood god, I hope my army ends up looking this good when I'm done with it. 

I'm a fan of the obliterators, in particular.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh I like those! Nice work on the spines, very gribbly!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Finished Cultist squad*

That's the squad for now (minus one that i forgot and was left out of the pic). I already have the bits (weapons and heads) to convert 10 more, including a champ and 2 flamer guys. I will buy another box of ghouls soon.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I love the cultists. Excellent idea and very well executed. Nice to see something different to the Dark Vengeance models.

Maybe you could make some large crypt horror ones and run them as chaos spawn.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

SonofVulkan said:


> Maybe you could make some large crypt horror ones and run them as chaos spawn.


Or mutilators :grin: 
anyways, that's actually a nice idea, i'll keep that in mind. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those cultists are fantastic. Very Blanchesque. And those Obliterators are also worthy of some rep.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Need a bit more red and orange for true Blanchitsu, but it's pretty damn close, like KF says.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Finished Bikers*

Here are my two squads of hell's angels, 4 man each. Heads are from maximini.eu and the rest is a mix of chaos marines, berserkers, biker and forgeworld bits.

I'm considering adding two more dudes to each squad, and maybe a biker lord. We will see...

On the other hand, work on my havocs, chosen and 2 vindicators is going along pretty well, i will post WIP shots soon.
L.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome bikers! really badass!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Vicious and lovely!


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Lemmy, if we are both ever at a US based tournament you and I must do team battle, this I command.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice work on the bikes, lovely kitbashing there! I'd like to see what you'd do with a Biker Lord.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Havocs in progress*

Thank you all guys, really  It's always nice to receive nice comments.
@Chosen: Aye captain!
@Jac: don't worry, a khorne biker lord is currently on my "to do" list and i'm sooner or later kitbashing one  i am thinking of a converted bike having a juggernaught head instead of the front armor plate, with the fork sticking out of the mouth. As for the guy, skullcrusher bits. Don't know about the head.

Anyways, here are the havocs, ready to be painted. The ammo belts are from zinge industries. This is an overall very nice product, altough i noticed they can in some case crack if you give them very curvy poses. The guy on his knees is the champion, and he is going to hold the guts of a dead space marine in his left hand.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Vindicators and Chosen WIP*

Hello. 
Here are some shots of the 5 man chosen squad i am assembling. They are chosen from DV modified to fit with warp talon's lightning claws. Heads are from the WHFB khorne skullcrushers set. They are not going to see many action on the game table i guess, but i just wanted to paint those amazing new models. On of the guys has a power fist instead of a second lightning claw, and i will use him as a khorne lord on foot. 

For the two vindicators i used two rhino chassis and one vindicator conversion sprue. One has the side armor and the top armor, with a custom dozer blade and cannon (original vindicator demolisher cannon glued on the front and covered with a defiler cannon plate). The second one has the original vindicator front armor, with a leman russ demolisher cannon fitted into the main gun plate. Top and side armor are custom built with ramp panels and hatches from rhino kits. For the side armor i am using the defiler studded weapon plate (only had 2 for now, waiting for bits sellers to restock. IF you have some of this parts PLEASE contact me, we can arrange a bargain).
The turbines you see are from a very old leopard 1 kit i painted more than 15 years ago when i was a kid and subsequently crashed/burned/dismantled. I am glad it can be of some use again 

That will be all for now. This will be the last update for a while since i am leaving home for at least a month due to professional reasons.
Cheers! 
Lemmy


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice kit basing going on here. Those skullcrushers helms really work well with the CSM kits and using the Defiler armour as a extra armour works a treat especially on the exhausts. What have you made the ammo feed vent things from? They look metal but I can't tell what?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Really like those bikes and what you're doing with the vindicators. The chainsword Assault cannon on teh vindicators is inspired as well.

Tons of character in your army so far, great work :victory:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

You made an excellent work with those chosens! I'm looking forward to see them painted!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you all fellas for your kind words of encouragement, really means a lot to me.

@Jac: they are actually sections of a really small plastic straw found with tiny ampoules of cough sirup


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Great use of the Skullcrusher bits all over there: the collars and symbols on the Vindis, the heads and little shields on the Chosen. The Autohavocs look great too, though CSM can't use ass-cans, unfortunately. Very flavorful collection of distinctly Khornate models there: very flavorful.

Looks like you might be able to get some of those armor pieces from Bits and Kits: http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/chaos-marine-vehiclesdeamon-engines-chaos-defiler-c-6_56_156_210.html

Failing that, perhaps Spiky Bits?


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> though CSM can't use ass-cans, unfortunately.


I know  they count as autocannons gamewise


Mossy Toes said:


> Looks like you might be able to get some of those armor pieces from Bits and Kits: http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/chaos-m...6_156_210.html
> 
> Failing that, perhaps Spiky Bits?


Already checked, bitsandkits only has 1 in stock. I tried spikeybits but the search results does not show up. Is that normal? Do i have to ask them to email me the catalogue? 

thanks anyway mate 

EDIT: I requested a catalogue from spikeybits. They appear to sell only complete kits. Is there a way to request single bits? Thanks anyone


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, when I tore my 2 Defilers apart, I _had_ about 4, but I've since used most of them so have about 1 and a damaged one remaining. Can't help you there myself, unfortunately. Still, your Vindirhinos are looking better than mine, that's certain!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

tell me mossy, how badly is the second plate damaged? because i could always make it pass for battle damage...(if you don't need those parts of course?)


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't need them, not particularly, and suppose I might be able to mail them (PM me). The second one, well, all the triangular spikes on the back have been sliced off flush to the plating.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi folks.

Going back home on thursday. With some luck i will be able to get some work done on the havocs and chosen. I've decided that the chosen will have the same colorscheme as the terminators, wich is tin bitz with steel trim (You can see them in the first page of this thread). Additionnally, they will feature bronze heads and red details for the organic parts.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Loving all of your stuff, the Vindi conversion in particular is pretty cool.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*random stuff from the past*

hello heretic friends!

Unfortunately the few of you lost souls that follow this log may have noticed that i've been a bit absent from posting updates. That's because i'm stuck between work and finishing my masters wich is basically making my life a living hell until christmas holidays. All i've managed to do is give my chosen and havocs a black basecoat ahah.

However, i have found in my hard drive some pictures i've took about a year ago of stuff i have made about 10 years ago. They marked the transition between my 1:35 tank (mechas) era and my first experiences with green stuff (troll king).

The two mechas are made of random bits and various 1:35 tank parts and 1:42 (i think) airplane parts (from my old man's bit box). I Remember it as being very fun to build and paint

The troll king is almost totally made of green stuff, except from the head. I remember having made a custom rule sheet and stat line for him when i was still playing fantasy as an early teenager.

So, that's all. Have a nice laugh about these, because that's what they are intended for. I'm afraid i will have to wait until holidays to post something more subtantial about my CSM. Cheers!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Those mechs are pretty cool! I especially like the silhouette on the second one. You still doing stuff like this?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work lemmy. I like the mechas they would do a stand in for sentinels easily.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Mechas look awesome, the missile racks look as though their going to start shooting **** around xD


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Jac: no, not since a long time. But i still have huge pieces of planes and tanks carcasses, so who knows...

Swede: I hadn't that in mind, but they could actually work like sentinels. They are about the same size! If i ever start an IG army i'll keep that in mind

King: well...smoking kills right? ahah


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving those mechs. They remind me of Dust Tactics minis. Very cool.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Lemmy, I miss your updates, please come back!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Chaos lord on foot*

Hi all! i managed to find some time to work on my army (and thanks a lot @Chosen  ). Here is my fist - claw lord on foot. The color scheme you see will be the same for the lightning claw squad of chosen as well. 
The spikes on his right pauldron echoes the ones you can see on the daemon prince, and the chain in the powerfist is a last minute addition, but it looked to me suitably brutal and badass


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Is the base model one of the DV chosen? I really like it.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes he is. The powerfist is from DV as well and the lighting claw is from the raptors set.

Practical question: I can't seem to be able to edit my early posts on this thread, hencefore i can't change and update the log title. There is no "edit" button at the bottom right... Any clue on that? Anyone experiencing similar troubles?


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Chaos biker lord WIP*

issue solved. Now on with HQ. This are a few shots of the idea i have for my biker lord. The foremost part of the bike is a loyalist front wheel and fork sticked into the mouth of a forgefiend. The size is perfectly right and no adjustment had to be made. The attachment of the head/fork combo to the rest of the bike is going to be a bit of a challenge, but i'm sure it will work out fine.

As for the lord, the upper body is skullcrushers bits, a forgeworld berserker head with no headdress but spikes instead. This will help him blend in with the other bikers. The axe is a slightly modified chosen axe from dark vengeance chosen, and it will stand in as the axe of blind fury. Pauldrons are from the chaos knights set.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the looks of that bike, can't wait to see more! You're conversions add tons of character to your minis by the way, I might have to just steal a couple for my own minis :grin:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

the biker lord looks promising. great work!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very promising Lemmy. im sure youve already considered this but if i may suggest the bike would fit well as a chopper.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Havocs in progress*

Thank you guys, i am glad you like the stuff. 
Meanwhile, i have finished the basic painting on the havocs. Now i have to do the weathering and some more details, find an idea for the sergeant's right arm, and base them. The pictures were taken with a weird light, so the details on the trim of the pauldrons and bottom of the legs look more "goldy" than they really are (they are dwarf bronze in reality). Tell me what you think!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

They are going to be impressive! nice work! the weapons mix with no effort with the models


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

They look very nice. Will be interesting seeing them when finished!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Hell yeah. Those look like proper havocs of the blood god.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work on the havocs, the bayonets in particular are very well done with the cables. Looking Khorney but also shooty. Good job.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice, they fit very well with the theme


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*New colorscheme*

Thanks a lot everyone for the positive feedback! 

Last day i lost my head and decided that the main colorscheme of the army needed a revision, so i grabbed a few poor berserkers to test this new scheme. I applied on the black areas some red and then gave the miniature a coat of gloss varnish.

The red newly applied is very bright (from lifecolor, not very dissimilar from early citadel blood red). The paint is very thin, wich can be annoying if you want a uniform layer, but it can turn into an advantage if one looks for a patchy and semi-transparent texture, wich is my case. The idea is that the berserkers litteraly wash themselves with the foes blood after the battle.

Here are a few shots of the 3 test models, with a non-tested one for comparaison (4th pic).

So please, take a good look at them and tell me if this is worth continuing or if i am just ruining my miniatures. I really can't make my mind up, so i need as much feedback as possible on this!! Especially because it potentially involves a big chunk of my army

Cheers!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

You have essentially created a very thin glaze. and i think it looks outstanding. if this is the look you want then keep going with it. It works


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you Swede for the input. Any other heretic wishes to give his feedback before i seal for eternity the fate of my army in a blood painted armor?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Honestly... I think it looks fine. Suitably Khornate and it'll get you some comments in the hobby shop, I'm sure. It's just if you want to put the time in to add a layer to your entire army that you have to weigh; another step to your painting process.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Lemmy,

I think the new red looks just fine. Its a little hard to tell from the photos, but some of the trim work looks kinda smeary. I think the red is a keeper.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok then, i will keep going this way. Thanks guys for the confirmation. 38 more models to go lol


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I hate to be a downer, Lemmy, but if you're going to paint them as if they're washed in blood, why not buy a bunch of pots of Blood for the Blood God and start painting them with that? From what I've seen it really does come out looking like real blood.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Chosen of Malal said:


> I hate to be a downer, Lemmy, but if you're going to paint them as if they're washed in blood, why not buy a bunch of pots of Blood for the Blood God and start painting them with that? From what I've seen it really does come out looking like real blood.


This is less expensive and does not require a trip to the gaming store unless i miss my guess completely. I would've made the same suggestion but if theres another alternative that produces the satisfied result then im all for it.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I guess this is true, hadn't thought of it from that perspective.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

How hard would it be to strip the Berserker kits of their Khorne iconography? I've been thinking about getting a box so I can make some particularly bloodthirsty looking Night Lords.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Shouldn't be too hard. It's mostly the medallions and the bunny ears.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Chosen: I knew of the existance of the blood for the blood god special color only yesterday when i was casually browsing the GW site...perfect timing ahah. I am going to give a shot to this color, however i think i can achieve a similar effect on a dark base with the method i cited before. bftbg seems to be more indicated for light metallic bases like weapons.

Draig: Kruger is right, it shouldnt be too hard. The only part of the kit i see as a potential problem are the pauldrons with the khornate symbol, but you can swap them for others. As for the rest, just trim off the medallions with a cutter. If you do so carefully, there shouldn't even be the need for filing


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Shouldn't be too hard. It's mostly the medallions and the bunny ears.





Lemmy1916 said:


> Draig: Kruger is right, it shouldnt be too hard. The only part of the kit i see as a potential problem are the pauldrons with the khornate symbol, but you can swap them for others. As for the rest, just trim off the medallions with a cutter. If you do so carefully, there shouldn't even be the need for filing


Thanks both of you, to see for myself I checked our handy-dandy sprue database and saw that indeed, they would be quite easy to fix. And if all I need is three pauldrons I'd call that a win-win haha


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hell squid WIP*

Merry christmas! You can see where this is going as a helldrake substitute


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Lemmy1916 said:


> Merry christmas! You can see where this is going as a helldrake substitute


Ive definetly seen enough Hentai to see where that is going


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Those terminators are really inspirational! I am blown away by the use of the black knight helmets.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Squad 1 with new colorscheme*

Hey there! been away for a while, between vacations and stuff. I finished today to apply the new colorscheme to every single model of the 3x8 men squad of berserkers. i am pretty satisfied on how it turned out, it adds some depth to the models and i think they can't really be mistaken for something else than khorne even if the red is very dark. Tell me what you think!

Here's the first squad


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*squad 2 with new color scheme*

squad 2


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*squad 3 with new color scheme*

3rd and last squad. Now i just have to do the same thing on bikers, raptors and havocs!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks Very good Lemmy. Nice work Mate. Have a cookie


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

*sees new thread title*

Oh dear Lemmy, how much work are you making for yourself?

Nah, they look good. Subdued but suitably Khornate.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

So glad to see Lemmy back!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Love them Khorne Berzerkers, very nice. The dark colour scheme works well.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Chaos lord bike WIP*

Thank you guys! glad to see it was worth the hours of re-painting!
Now here are some shots of the chaos lord's mount: a sort of daemonic juggerbike. i managed to attach the forward part to the rest of the bike in a way that seems pretty natural for now, and leaves room to attach the handles in a second phase. I am still considering wether or not to add some stuff at the rear to bulk it up a bit more, maybe some smoke launchers to elongate the exhasusts or something like that.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Liking the bike man. going to be very nice when its finished. Cant wait to see it with come paint on it.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice idea, using that Ectoplasma cannon part for the front of the bike. Should probably work for some Ork warbike as well...


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Love your work Lemmy, the repainting looks good and glad to see you back in the saddle.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*HELLSQUID in progress*

Thank you, brothers!
here's the last version of the squiddrake: added some heavy plating in the front and some fins on the sides. i'm thinking about greenstuffing a "star wars's sarlak pit"-like maw in the hole. Like green stuff edges around the hole and spikes and teeth all around it.

Today my father came by my place and had a look at the things on my table (he paints a lot of 1:42 planes himself and likes citadel miniatures) and told me: nice nice stuff, cool chosen, nice vindicators, etc... bla, bla, ...but that one is creepy, son *referring to the helldrake squid* i'm going to have nightmares tonight. And he knows i'm kitbashing. I'll take it as a compliment


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Mutilators idea*

Hey folks. Thanks a lot for the feedback as always. I just ordered on internet some talos pointy bits to create a kind of "sarlac" style mouth for the hellsquid.

I also ad an idea for some MUTILATORS, even if they will never see a game. The fact is that i really like the new space marine centurion armor kit, and i was thinking of some way to chaos-ify it. So i thought that i could make it a kind of superberserker combat suit, with nasty looking CC weapons like big claws and buzzsaws. My idea is to replace the standard heads with the ones of my melta chosen (WHFB chaos warriors heads with blades on the sides) that i built in the previous edition and that are now useless. So i will put regular berserker heads on the melta guys to run them as marked csm with meltagun, and put the bad ass looking heads on the centurions and add spikes and other chaotic iconography. I mean something like in the picture (http://images.dakkadakka.com/galler...haos Space Marines, Conversion, Counts As.JPG) but more cc oriented

Do you think that's a good idea? Also, does anyone have some ideas for some gruesome looking cc weapons that would fit the centurions chassis?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I think that could be awesome!

Also, that bike looks so good, I may have to appropriate your idea in the future. I promise I'll tell everyone that I stole the idea from Lemmy of Motorhead.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

venomlust said:


> I think that could be awesome!
> 
> Also, that bike looks so good, I may have to appropriate your idea in the future. I promise I'll tell everyone that I stole the idea from Lemmy of Motorhead.


All the best ideas come from Lemmy. That's how I chose my facial hair for Mövember.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

venomlust said:


> I think that could be awesome!
> 
> Also, that bike looks so good, I may have to appropriate your idea in the future. I promise I'll tell everyone that I stole the idea from Lemmy of Motorhead.


Thank you Venom, help yourself with the bike, Khorne and snaggletooth will be pleased! 




Veteran Sergeant said:


> All the best ideas come from Lemmy. That's how I chose my facial hair for Mövember.


Glad to hear so  have a jack & cola on me ahah


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*WIP biker lord and hellsquid*

Hi folks!

Managed to free some time to apply the newly acquired bits to the maw of the hellsquid. i'm pretty pleased with how things are shaping up, even if i re-dubbed the thing "Khorne's sphyncter". Some minor additions and green stuff work and then the hellsquid will be ready to be primed and painted

Things are moving along smoothly for the biker lord as well. After a lot of filing, repositioning, cutting and gluing (without mentioning a solid dose of curses), the bad guy is now ready to be painted.

Havocs are fully painted with the new red color scheem and awaiting basing.

I should be able to post some more pics on sunday. Have a nice weekend everyone!!

L.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love what you are doing on that bike, the use of the Forgefeind parts are a master stroke. Hellsquid looks cool as well.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

that bike design is inspired. you should create an alternate nicholas cage head


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi folks. Nothing to do with modeling, but i've just created a deviantart account to display my drawings. Have a look! http://georgemck.deviantart.com/


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

"Jörmungandr? More like, Weedmungandr, dude. Now watch me hang ten on this next wave."

- Surfer Thor


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mossy, that comment got you a rep ahah. What is norse mythology if not about stoned awesome gods accomplishing weird and funny stuff...i mean, one of them rode a chariot driven by golden winged pigs...come on, isn't that alone worth a religion?

More seriously, i did not have much spare time to work on my army lately, but i should be able to post some pics of the finished havoc squad and painting in progress on the chosen by the second week of april. Also, be assured that ideas ar flowing for further units. I am thinking of having some centurions kits to convert to close combat murder bots by fitting their arms with dreadnought close combat weapons. I still have to make sure that the weapon size isn't too much big for the kit tho. Also, i have in mind a 3 man spawn squad, in wich every dude has a distinct background. I am thinking of an overgrown cultist (warhammer fantasy vampire's crypt horror with chainsaws on his arms) and a degenerate marine (terminator legs with rat ogre torso and arms, but with power helmet) and for the third...well i don't know yet, but perhaps some kind of huge gladiator with DE chronos flail arms...So any suggestion is more than welcome!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Brilliant work Lemmy, loving the chopper! I hope your chaos lord has a black leather jacket to go with it...


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Finished havocs*

Hello! Finally an update with the finished vulcan (autocannon) havocs. More updates on the painting on the biker lord to come by sunday


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Finished Lord*

Hi again. This is what the blood god allowed me to pull from the warp this week end. I hope you and him will be pleased!


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow. Well done man.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I am...

Pleased.

(horny is a type of pleased, right?)


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> I am...
> 
> Pleased.
> 
> (horny is a type of pleased, right?)


Indeed.:crazy:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Excellent work Lemmy. have a cookie


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

That is one majorly awesome Lord man - Great work!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*2 more chosen*

Thanks guys! Glad to see read your positive feedback, it really is encouraging!
Here are two more lightning claws chosen, only 2 more to go. Those are awesome models to paint, i really had a blast working on them. hope you like them!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking fucking brutal Lem, very nice, it's like Edward Scissorhands on crack. Great use of those DV choosen as well.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the Chosen, but I can't help but feel the helmets are a bit too _different_ from the rest of the color scheme. Perhaps if, I dunno, the recessed flat parts of the "horns" were painted the maroon of the highlights/tube tentacle elsewhere it might blend to me more. Or something in that vein. Up to you, of course.

Can't help but feel with magnetized jump packs, these would make some mean (faster-than-Chosen, far cheaper points-wise) Warp Talons.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jac: thank you, that's perhaps the more accurate description for those models ahah! i couldn't have think of something more suitable.

Mossy: my original point was indeed to have the head pop out of the rest of the body, for two main reasons: 
- I wanted to highlight the awesome fanstasy skullcrushers heads because there are no others in the army. 
- Fluff wise, i liked to give the feeling that those helmets are more of an antique yet precious ritualistic ornamental masks, rather than a simple piece of armor. Some relics from forgotten ages allowed to be worn only by the worthier servants of the blood god.

But maybe you are right and they are a bit too disconnected from the rest of the armor. I'll think about it. Keep in mind however that the pictures show the color of the helms (hashut copper) a bit more gold-like than it is in reality.

-

Thank you all anyway for the appreciation!

L.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The biker lord is excellent Lemmy, very nice work.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Finished LC chosen squad*

Hello! I finished the paintjob on these bad guys this week end. Here they stand, khorne's finest, ready to do some shredding!!

Hope you like them

L.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Those look awesome.
They shall add many skulls the the Blood God's skull throne.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow, they look fantastic. I really must take in mind the idea of using bitz from the Skullcrusher kit, if not for Chosen so at least for Berzerkers.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you guys!
@Saintspirit: Here's a nice article about some converted berserkers using DV chosen and skullcrushers bits, wich i admit, sparked the idea for my own chosen. Hope it helps.

Havr a nice day!

L.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Give us the link, you tease!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow i can't believe i've actually been so dumb to forget to attach the ink... But you know that happens  Anyways, sorry, here it is!

http://bloodofkittens.com/wargaminghub/2013/01/24/how-to-converting-new-khorne-berzerker-models/


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*WIP Chaos Spawns*

Hello everyone. I've been away for a while but during this time i've managed to get ahold of a lot of bitzs that i wanted for a long time to expand my army. This wasn't easy nor cheap, but now i can work on my 6 chaos spawns. The fluff behind them is that they were some loyalist world eaters terminators that refused to join the khorne madness and got punished by their former brothers being mutated and bio-engeneered in those monstrosities. 
Practically, all of the 6 models have in common loyalist terminator legs to give somewhat of a coherence to their various and mutated forms. Two of them ("the monk" and "the brute") have a WHFB blood island rat ogre upper bodies. Those were the one requiring the less conversion work. The other 3 guys have crypt horror torsoes and regular rat ogre arms for the biggest arms, and crypt horror or DE talos arms for the secondary arms. I also used talos flails ("the flayer"); necron and warmachine claws ("the crab") and chainsaws from khrone berserkers and sentinel ("the lumberjack"). 
The last one is an old metal rat ogre body and he is going to have centurion siege drills on his arms.
Heads are from old chaos terminators, pig iron productions, empire flagellants, fantasy chaos forsaken and csm possessed marines.

The battle damage on their armored legs implies millennias of war and neglect; implying also that the spawns are used as entertrainment for the warband in pit fights among eachother.

Thell me what you think. I should be strating the paintjob soon. More centurion bits are on the way. I'm thinking to use them as mutilators.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

primed the spawns today


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooh, excellent combinations of several kits to form a unified aesthetic!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

wicked spawns!! Want to see those painted!


----------



## StormWolves (Aug 25, 2014)

While I agree with more red, the overall look is awesome! Very nice modelling and conversions


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Paintjob in progress on spawns*

Here are some shots of the almost ultimated paintjob on the fleshy parts. My aim was to get the skin tone very similar to the one you see on the cultists, to underline the lesser status of those aberrations. 

It consists in a reikland fleshshade (undiluted) wash on a white base, followed by a white drybrush; then 70% pure wash of agrax earthshade, white drybrush again, and finally a very diluted wash of old blue ink just to give them a sickly and innatural tone. The exposed muscular tissue, wounds and blisters were treated with a wash of 3/4 carrobourg crimson and blood red. They will later receive a gloss varnish coat. 

I'm not 100% sure about the final result but happy enough to move on to the next phase (metallics and armor). Any comment and advice is welcome, as usual.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool washing! I might stole the idea for my next nurgle spawns...


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Very interesting idea for making the spawns fit into 40k well. I like!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

These are excellent lemmy! Have some rep.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some very nice conversions matched by tasty paint jobs on the spawns. Well done/


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

thank you all! i'm happy to see such good feedback about what i think is my most daring project so far. It is nice to get encouraging comments, especially from the ones who regularly follow this log (you know who i am talking about :grin. Chaos spawns are kind of a blank sheet for modeling and conversions, so you can just go with your vision but you can come up with things that some people may find incoherent with the rest of your army or just absurd.

I was expecting some critiques about the flesh color, about which i wasn't really confident, but since no one said anything i'm going to keep it like that. 

Today i had delivered the so awaited (and expensive) centurion bits. I'll start converting them next month into "bloodbath suits" (mutilator equivalent). I am changing their pauldrons and arm mounted weapons (Killakans saws and drills and dreadnought ironclaw fists).

As i am away from home since yesterday and for a month,things will have to wait, as well for the paintjob on spawns.

See you!

L.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Those chainsaw arms are badass! It's gonna be chopping up a lot of squishies.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Lemmy1916 said:


> Today i had delivered the so awaited (and expensive) centurion bits. I'll start converting them next month into "bloodbath suits" (mutilator equivalent). I am changing their pauldrons and arm mounted weapons (Killakans saws and drills and dreadnought ironclaw fists).


I mean... if you really want to field them. I've seen you posting on my tactica, so you must know my opinion on Mutilators, but...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Lemmy1916 said:


> I was expecting some critiques about the flesh color, about which i wasn't really confident, but since no one said anything i'm going to keep it like that.


You definately should. It's a very unique approach and it certainly matches the miniatures. Keep it up man and let nothing stand in your way!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> I mean... if you really want to field them. I've seen you posting on my tactica, so you must know my opinion on Mutilators, but...


Don't worry, i just wanted to paint and convert the new centurion kit, so the mutilators are just an excuse to chaosify some of those wonderful models. I don't think they are worth fielding gamewise. I always can use them as obliterators proxies


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Finished spawns*

Hello everyone. I managed to finish the painting on my spawns (except for 1 who is still awaiting the bitz to be converted). Tell me what you think!

L.

PS: i didnt have my camera with me this time so i had to use my phone. i'm sorry for the poor quality of the pictures


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

They are awesome spawns! I'm liking the way they still have parts that gives away their past being. The metal parts is a great touch making them look like infantry sized Deamon engines. Much better that the modells GW makes!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks pretty good. It's a bit tough to distinguish between what's supposed to be red cloth, red blood, and, uh... general large bulbous red lumps (eyes? Patches where the skin has been removed?), but still, a characterful squad of spawn that have a very unified "John Blanche" aesthetic to them.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

As Moriouce said better than gw. My favourite is the one with the single pincer claw. Very Khorne!
Keep up the badass work!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you all pals!

@Mossy: you are right, i might insist on the cloth with some washes to make them look more dirty or brownish, like dried blood.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Necator pattern battle suit (Mutilators)*

good morning everyone.

Here are some WIP shots of my latest creation. Since the space marines centurion kit came out, i knew i wanted to get my hands on it to convert it. I have to admit that the work of Krautscientist from dakka dakka on his khorne army (Khorne's eternal hunt) provided me a good chunk of my inspiration, since he used converted centurions as obliterators. The perfect excuse for fitting this kit into my khorne army was to have them chaosified and somehow conformed to the rest of the army aesthethic. So they basically count - in as mutilators, since i already have some pretty satisfying oblits converted from terminators. I know i'm never going to field mutilators, but i actually don't care, i just wanted to convert and paint those really cool models. 

The centurion kit is a fairly complex one, and you have a lot of bits interacting with eachother, wich gives you some really limited choices in positionning, let alone converting. I decided to sacrify precision in favor of conversion and dynamism, but if you look closely there may be some relatively sloppy parts in the models that i tried to hide. I'm pretty sure the result will be satisfacting when they are painted. 

The conversion itself is basically the centurion kit with massive close combat weapons mounted on the arms. We have 2x drills from killakans, 2x upper parts of chainsaw pincers from killakans as well, and 2x dreadnought chainfist. The heads are from my old meltagun chosen, wich i'm re-converting back to regular marines with meltaguns with normal bserserker heads. 
I also wanted to variate a bit some sections of the outermost layers of the armor between the three models, to add some character. So i replaced two sets of pauldrons with big skulls from ork bikes and with the leg armour plates from the dreadnought kit. The groin plates have been replaced by a fantasy imperial templars shield, a killakan armored plate and some rhino tracks. 
I left the grenade/missile launchers on the sides of torsoes empty, as i felt they interfered with the purely brutal and close combat oriented nature of the suits. They can be seen as air intakes.
I also had to come up with a makeshift hydraulic piston on the back of the leg of one guy since i lost one of the original...i hope it doesnt look too off when painted. in the worst case => "that suit had been damaged and repaired on the field with fortune materials".

Fluff-wise, i see those armored suits merely as a killing tool used to upgrade berserkers (pretty much like the heavy duty exoskeleton in Aliens), rather than some kind of glorified ancient armor like terminators. So i decided to keep the armor quite simple and free from decorations, after i filed off all the imperial iconography (talk about a pain in the ass...). I limited myself to add a few chaotic symbols here and there and putting spikes on the plain surfaces that seemed too flat or empty. 

Hopefully i can get them painted during this week. Tell me what you think about it!

L.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

They look big and brutal. Could you do a size comparison?


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*size comparaison*

@ Daisy Duke: There you go, the whole happy family. They are pretty f****ng big indeed, and i hope they will turn out at least as much brutal


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome man 
They're going to fit right in.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Finished mutilators*

here are my three ultimated battle suits (chaos mutilators count as). I just have to base them and they are good to (not) go on the battlefield! Tell me how you like 'em.

Happy holidays to you all,
L.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

They look amazing, Lemmy. All your hard work really paid off!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

There. Based and ready


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey, whaddya know? A follower of the eightfold path who doesn't feel the need to have all his minis based on a pile of skulls! :laugh:

I love your work, buddy. Keep it up.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

@Lemmy1916 where are you? You are missing the new Khorne 'dex!!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

neferhet said:


> @Lemmy1916 where are you? You are missing the new Khorne 'dex!!


And the Khornate Centutilators are better than either mutilators OR centurions.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Those are frakkin' sweet man.
Now I want to make Nurgle Centutilators. Decked with forgeworld heresy guns.
Arrgg. 
Must. Finish. Other Projects. Before. Stating others.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Roganzar said:


> Must. Finish. Other Projects. Before. Stating others


Tzeentch disagree.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Lemmy1916 said:


> here. Based and ready


Great work mate! The mutilator virus looks good in this new inkhornation!


----------

